# Help me - Daily upset stomach



## 15648 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hello This is my first posting.Over a number of years I had the odd very painful attack of IBS-D usually after I ate.But in February on a coach I hadn't eaten but woke up with a terrible attack. VERY EMBARRASSING. The coach driver did not speak English and I had to tell him to find me somewhere to go to toilet. We were in the middle of nowhere and after about 10 minutes he pulled into this lone restuarant - spoke Italian and off I rushed! They must have thought I was mad. For the rest of the holiday I lived by taking a immodium every morning.We were snowboarding and I was thinking could it have been the altitude?Has anyone else found this happens when they go on a snow holiday?I went to the doctors when I got back who has tried me on a couple of anti spasm tablets but they did nothing except give me nausea and headaches now I take one peperemint tablet (Colpermin) as soon as I get up and also if I am out eating.I have mild panic attacks if I am going on a car trip either to a place I don't know or a long journey. I worry if there will be any toliets.I have about one bad attack a month usually mid cycle. To me this is with the cramps etcMy main concern is that every morning now I get up and have to go to toliet about 5 times in an hour - not to be rude they start solid then end up being the dreaded D. I am fine if it's a week day and it's only a twenty minute journey to work and I can cope without have to take a Immodium but at the weekends I have to get up at least 1 hour before we need to leave to "settle my stomach". On these days I take a Immodium as soon as I get up and this gives me the confidence for the rest of the day.Does anyone else have this on a daily basis?I have had all the tests - Colonscopy, ultrascan, blood tests. Nothing fund.I have cut out a lot of different foods that I thought may trigger it. But it seems to happen everyday no matter how careful I am with what I eat.We want to try for a baby next year but this fills me with dread because I don't know how it will affect me.My doctor keeps palming me off with tablets - the latest was for a peptic ulcer. I didn't take them as the symtoms didn't match up with what I have.Do Kalms tablets help with Aniexty. I want a herbal non medical way of dealing with it. Does Silicol Silica gel help?PLEASE CAN ANYBODY HELP ME!!CheersMim


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

First welcome to the board. The things I would do first would be check the side effects of any meds I am taking even over the counter stuff.For me taking calcium carbonate helps to firm up the stool and it also had helped with the cramping mid cycle and diarrhea also. It took about 3 months of taking it to help with that but the diarrhea control was pretty much taken care of from the first day of taking the calcium. It is no cure only a control and you must take it daily.Let me know if you want the info just send me an email and I will pass it along to you.Linda


----------

